

Why USAToday added Bitcoin to their logo? - aik

This is an honest question:  Why does USA Today have the bitcoin logo in their logo today?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usatoday.com&#x2F;
======
Navarr
If you click it, it takes you to this story:
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/10/bitcoin...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/10/bitcoin-
entrepreneurs-seek-mainstream-acceptance/3971121/)

~~~
aik
Yeah I understand that, but why highlight it to such a degree? Most stories
don't get to sit right next to the logo.

